# Neck strengthening



## Jagermeister (Feb 9, 2006)

My neck is so weak.  Just a few minutes of plam drilling left it sore for about 2 or 3 days, so I got one of those head harnesses that allows you to attach weights for neck exercises.  What kind of workout, i.e. movements, sets, reps, etc., do you guys recommend with these?


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 9, 2006)

What ever you do start slow and build up gradually

weight to front and nod

weight to back and nod

I tend not to do side exercises with a harness

also try wrestlers bridges once neck strength has increased

and shrugs will build the traps which help to stabilize the neck


----------



## Jagermeister (Feb 9, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> I tend not to do side exercises with a harness



Are these exercises hard on the spine or something?


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2006)

They used to make this harness that you wore on your head and could hang plates from..Check your local weight lifting supply stores on line..Word of caution..Start out light affter a good warm up as *samurai69 *posted...


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 9, 2006)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Are these exercises hard on the spine or something?


 
I find the small muscles on the side of the neck quite easy to pull when i work them in relative isolation

TBH, i am quite lucky that my neck muscles grow and strengthen quite easily

Just start slow and build up gradually

a lot of neck work in muay thai is in the clinch where you are resisting a pull forward, therfore the nodding exercise with the weight infront is more beneficial.....however its very important to maintain balance when neck training


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not sure about the store bought ones but the nicer ones you get from equipment supply places are not designed for lateral usage.  Neck harnesses are excellent peices of equipment regardless.  As described above about covers it.  In certain lifting competitions you will see deadlifts performed with these...obviously with a longer strap to the bar...but think hundreds of pounds.:uhyeah: 

Front and back bridges will do a lot for you neck as well as back and flexibility and the like.  Will also help with your own body awareness.  You can move laterally with these once you've got a bit of experience.


----------



## Odin (Feb 9, 2006)

I had the same problem,im building on my neck now,after all the stronger the neck the hard it is to shake the head the harder it is to shake the head the harder it is for someone to knock you out!

My kru told me that your neck gets stronger through clinching but he also told me to do some exercises.....check this out..http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/bigneck.htm


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 9, 2006)

A few weeks of fighting for neck control and it'll strengthen up or fall off 

Careful with the harness, make sure you learn proper technique and don't use to heavy of weight.  Really you're looking for endurance more then raw power, so low weight higher reps.

Bridging is good too, but for the most part, you'll get wear you need to be through training and drilling.  If it is already sore from training, don't use the weights.  Let it heal first, pushing it harder while it is already being pushed won't let it heal and will lead to injury.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 9, 2006)

I forgot to mention that applying manual resistance is also an excellent way to develop strength/thickness in the neck.  And requires no equipment or crazy positions...can do it sitting at work.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 9, 2006)

Bench presses also tend to help with neck strenthening


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 9, 2006)

When you do your crunches, do you put your hands behind your head? If you do, try not, that'll will add some neck strength.


----------

